# I Missed A Doe, Thought My Bow Was Off...



## BuickBoy (Nov 5, 2007)

I was hunting a new spot, and my second year, and second hunt ever from my Viper SS. I will admit, I never practiced much from up in a tree on the SS. 

I had my first opportunity of the year to take a doe, so I let an arrow fly. Doe was 15 yards away, broadside and I was 20 feet up. I put my single pin HHA right behind her shoulder, half way up her body and let the arrow fly. 

She didn't buck but the arrow hit sounded like a shoulder shot. She didn't act like she was hurt at all. Pranced off a few yards away. When I got down, I found my arrow sticking out of a root with just a trace of hair on it. No blood.

I had shot low and just grazed her. Crap! I felt like I made a solid shot!

I went home and straight to the back yard. 25 yards.

The results: (only needed to shoot once)



























I guess I'll chalk it up as another story and the doe that got away. 

Glad to know my General is always on point though!


----------



## sniperx043 (Nov 27, 2012)

Bend at the waist.. If u don't bend ull miss every time.. good luck and remember missing it the catch and release type of hunting.. lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

_I will admit, I never practiced much from up in a tree on the SS_

I think that might be the problem...Groups look great from the ground. But things can change with elevation..


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 17, 2011)

90 + percent of my shooting i do from elevated stand or deck. I know i can hit form the ground . but as you found out the hard way . Your aim point is different from a tree stand. I also practice from many unknown distances . That way when a deer comes in quick . i can judge my distance with in a yard or two without a range finder Better luck next time


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

Those stuffed targets don't move too much eh?:yikes: The advice the fellas gave you in previous posts I can't stress enough. Your form (bending at the waist), practicing from an elevated stand is sound guidance IMHO. That said, I believe that the hardest shot in Bow Hunting IS the 5-15 yard shot @ 20'. Darn near straight down!!! I have a buddy who had taken a shot at a buck that stood 5-7 yards out and he was @20 foot. The arrow actually deflected off the deer straight down into the ground!!!! Anyway, like I said, I think you have the hardest part of bow hunting accomplished, you've got deer in front of you close enough to shoot, THATS the toughest part of Bow Hunting IMHO. Practice, practice, practice, can't stress it enough, GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

hey, I got to tell you, this happened to me ( sort of), I shot at a doe, 22 yds, she ran, checked arrow, few strands of hair on bh, few on vanes, no blood ,no tissue. Went back to stand grumbling.I smelled the shaft , stunk big time, smelled the other shaft, no smell, Went for a walk, no blood, then a speck about 40 yds from shot, then a 1 ft. wide trail of blood. Upon gutting the doe, I had almost cut the bottom of her heart off, just hinged there.. Full pass through, not a speck of blood on shaft. I wondered if I had ever done this before?. by the looks of your target, you are a good shot, if you seen which way she went, I would go back and look again, and if this just happened its been cold enough, she may be okay. if arrows are still in hunting quiver, smell them. good luck


----------

